# Packing tape ghost success



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

That's quite lovely! A great and original execution of a very cool idea!


----------



## Ellie13 (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks lovely (c: Has your ghost took any wind yet? I used stupid Shepard hooks and I am not happy with the cheesy look.


----------

